# Tbol - how much you taking



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

*How much do you use*​
60 to 80mg 9964.71%80 to 100mg 4529.41%100 to 120mg95.88%


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

As the titles sugest.

What amounts are those using Tbol doing?

Any bro science figures mg/kg of weight? I'm currently 114.5kg's on the scale this morning.

Reaing up I see some experience stomach discomfort?

Anyway, appreciate all thoughts.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I did 2 weeks on 60, then bumped up to 80 for remaining 4 weeks


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

I use at 60mg a day, quite low for some but does the job for me.Some stomach discomfort especially if i go to 100mg a day but just break it into two doses.

my weight at the mo is around 15st10lbs and i find tbol a nice alternative to dianabol as this causes me some bloating and aching nuts.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

pastanchicken said:


> I did 2 weeks on 60, then bumped up to 80 for remaining 4 weeks


Im doing the same as pasta, take mine with food and had no stomach issues.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm gonna do Tbol for my next course i think.

How long would you run it for, 6-8 weeks?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

So 80mg it is for now. I'm just replacing dbol as I'm tired of the back pumps water retention though might still run dbol on theodd when I want to hit a max lift.

Going to run it for 2 1/2 weeks, maybe extend it to 4 1/2 weeks. Reason for 2 1/2 is I've been on dbol for 1 1/2 weeks so far.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

my last day of tbol today pct is tommorow 60mg


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Back pumps were pretty bad on tbol TS


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

^ beat me to it! Tbol back pumps and shin cramps were the worst ever. Crampex tablets helped though.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I got some back pumps but not so bad. Worst, and strangely I thought, if I went for a long walk or run i've suffer shoulder pumps.. damned tiresome.

Did 50mg for 2 weeks then 60mg for the rest of the 36 day cycle. By the end i wished i'd had a higher dose, but it's not bad gear.


----------



## BKUK (Jun 26, 2009)

Im currently on 80mg. Started on 60mg. Im 5 and half weeks into an 8 week cycle and have so far gone from 13st10 so 14st8. I might up the dosage again for the last 2 weeks and see if i can reach 15st. Ive not had many bad pumps to note, ive been taking taurine which i think might have helped. I also mostly take mine with food and have had no stomach issues.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Agreed, the shin pumps i got from t-bol were unbearable. On my course of d-bol now and i seem to be taking to it pretty well...


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> Back pumps were pretty bad on tbol TS





kingprop said:


> ^ beat me to it! Tbol back pumps and shin cramps were the worst ever. Crampex tablets helped though.


oh fvck!!! :confused1:

Well I'll report back how I get one.. If they not as severe as dbol then some voltarol gell on the lower back before back or legs workout and I'll be fine.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I was ok if I avoided deads. Though walking became a problem with the lower leg pumps :thumbdown:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

hmmm been looking at tbol, cant decide between tbol or winny, to add to my test/mast stack.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

tbols superb ,great strength gains


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Well I've taken 80mg today. 40mg in the morning and 40mg an hour and half before training. And I had a great session today. I could definitely feel the Tbol at gym, almost on the edge and managed to push some good weights.

End of first exercise I ended up doing 4 reps incline bench at 140kg's, so happy with that.

I enjoyed having some strength without the lethargy of dbol. So this is probably going to be me new kickstart of choice.


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Give it four weeks mate. Sides kicked in for me about then (according to records) but it was the same time strength kicked in - and I mean anavar like plus. Friends report it like oxys, but I cant take them so I dont know. Its sometimes like finding a balance between dose-sodium intake-magnesium intake-lactic acid buffering, and where you are in the cycle length of use that will help ease any sides like pumps im sure. Its just finding it.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Tbol for me is definitely better than Dbol for kick-starting.

I get some pumps with Tbol, but no-where near as bad with Dbol. I also do not feel the lethargic, nor experience suppressed appetite on Tbol at 80-100mg ED for 4 weeks. Plus gains are allot more dry.

Dbol on the other hand, by the 3rd-4th week, I'm falling asleep on the bench, no drive and fcuked up appetite - Also, Dbol aggravates my gyno like nothing else, even whilst running an AI. I will admit I do get better strength gains off Dbol though.

But I'd choose Tbol over Dbol any day of the week for kick-starting.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

Have seen some guys that like to pop 20-30mg Dbol pre-workout though and rave about it...

But fcuk it, if you're going to go down the true pre-workout kick route - OxyTest 150, TenoTest 150, or plain old Test Base will do the hammer nicely! :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

kingprop said:


> Give it four weeks mate. Sides kicked in for me about then (according to records) but it was the same time strength kicked in - and I mean anavar like plus. Friends report it like oxys, but I cant take them so I dont know. Its sometimes like finding a balance between dose-sodium intake-magnesium intake-lactic acid buffering, and *where you are in the cycle length of use* that will help ease any sides like pumps im sure. Its just finding it.


Cheers for popping in big man. Yeah I plan to run it for 4 1/2 weeks. This week and then another 4 weeks.

The last bit you mention cycle length. Would you say dbol is easier near the end of a cycle vs the begining when things are still taking time to kick in?



Sylar said:


> Have seen some guys that like to pop 20-30mg Dbol pre-workout though and rave about it...
> 
> But fcuk it, if you're going to go down the true pre-workout kick route - *OxyTest 150*, TenoTest 150, or plain old Test Base will do the hammer nicely! :thumb:


Yeah buddy... OxyTest I have found to be great. TenoTest 150??? mmmm something new to look into?? :beer:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Yeah buddy... OxyTest I have found to be great. TenoTest 150??? mmmm something new to look into?? :beer:


Was a slight typo, meant 'T*r*enoTest' - 50mg Tren A/100mg Test Base.

Would be a nice synergistic kick for pre-workout when you reach the Test/Tren part of the cycle bud.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

So whats the life span of Tbol. When do most take it? I prefer taking dbol an hour and half bfore gym. Tbol the same?

My ride to gym just got postponed and hour so that'll make gym 2 1/2 hours since I took tablets!!!


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> So whats the life span of Tbol. When do most take it? I prefer taking dbol an hour and half bfore gym. Tbol the same?
> 
> My ride to gym just got postponed and hour so that'll make gym 2 1/2 hours since I took tablets!!!


It's half-life is approx 16 hours I believe mate - allot longer than Dbol.

If running it as a kick-start with Test etc as the base of the cycle, I just pop the 80mg in one first thing. Some people get a upset stomach taking all in one go, but I'm fine with it.

No problem splitting them up though, it's a personal preference really.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Sylar said:


> *It's half-life is approx 16 hours* I believe mate - allot longer than Dbol.
> 
> If running it as a kick-start with Test etc as the base of the cycle, I just pop the 80mg in one first thing. Some people get a upset stomach taking all in one go, but I'm fine with it.
> 
> No problem splitting them up though, it's a personal preference really.


cheers mate. I wasnt so sure so to be safe I had another one. Taking todays total to 100mg. It's legs days after all!!! :thumb:

I'm am really liking these, on leg extensions today I hit an all time PB by dong twice as many reps as I normally when it's fully racked. So cant complain there.

Pumps are pretty good, my calves were rock hard when we were finished. I think my dbol days are over.

I know it might be early days but I do already feel better and not so lethargic.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Fcuk it, Tbol's about the only thing I can not get , I have to do with Dbol instead :cursing:


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> cheers mate. I wasnt so sure so to be safe I had another one. Taking todays total to 100mg. It's legs days after all!!! :thumb:
> 
> I'm am really liking these, on leg extensions today I hit an all time PB by dong twice as many reps as I normally when it's fully racked. So cant complain there.
> 
> ...


100mg ED is a nice dose mate :thumb:

I get zero lethargy on that when running for 4-5 weeks, appetite is good, nice clean gains, obviously no gyno worries and pumps are tolerable - 40mg Dbol ED on the other hand, the complete opposite!

Some people can run 100mg Dbol ED for a few weeks on the other hand and get half the sides I get on 40mg! - Just down to the individual at the end of the day. Dbol can be a very nice oral if you get on with it, but Tbol is definitely the choice out of the two in my case.


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

what's the feedback on tbol for tapering out a test cycle, i.e. start 4 weeks before last jab and then 2 weeks up to PCT ?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Northern Rocker said:


> what's the feedback on tbol for tapering out a test cycle, i.e. start 4 weeks before last jab and then 2 weeks up to PCT ?


Same as any other oral really. Pick how long you want to run it for and then work out when to start so it runs up till PCT starts.


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

i ran 80mg for 6 weeks then 100mg for the last 2 i made some good strengh gains more or less kept then gains after pct personally if i had done it again would of done 100mg all the way, i had some class back pumps but kinda enjoyed em :thumbup1:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

how have you got on with it tainted?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Nemises said:


> how have you got on with it tainted?


I have got on really well with it hey! I recall maybe 2 days max where I had back pump issues. no water bloat like dbol, some good strength gains from it, no gyno problems like dbol.

I can honestly say if people have issues with dbol to look into trying this. :thumb:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> I have got on really well with it hey! I recall maybe 2 days max where I had back pump issues. no water bloat like dbol, some good strength gains from it, no gyno problems like dbol.
> 
> I can honestly say if people have issues with dbol to look into trying this. :thumb:


nice 1 :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Nemises said:


> nice 1 :thumb:


Give it a go and report back. But I feel you need to run minimum 80mg/day though ideally 100mg and then it works alright.


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

on a currently cycle of Dbol just avoiding deadlifts otherwise it kills my gym session lol


----------



## crissy 1 (Mar 7, 2010)

TaintedSoul said:


> I have got on really well with it hey! I recall maybe 2 days max where I had back pump issues. no water bloat like dbol, some good strength gains from it, no gyno problems like dbol.
> 
> I can honestly say if people have issues with dbol to look into trying this. :thumb:


pls do tell me wat is gyno problems??  (learning here)


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

crissy 1 said:


> pls do tell me wat is gyno problems??  (learning here)


Gynecomastia, man boobs.

Read the red highlighted part.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/38358-gynecomastia-faqs-dr-r-t-silverman.html


----------



## Mr.Intensity (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm on 40mg a day.

I brought enough to run 6 weeks at 60 though.

It's my first cycle and my gym isn't exactly

packed with experienced users so I'm taking it slow.

Today is my 6th day. Vascularity Is up, fat is down

and strength up a little. Tomorrow will be the first day I train a part

for the 2nd time since being on so I will see how much an improvment

it made.

Back pumps are certainly there though!


----------



## usc277 (Mar 4, 2010)

what is tbol ?


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Turanabol google it.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm currently doing 80mg a day. I'm 4 weeks in at the mo. Thinking of upping to 100 for the last 4 weeks. What you reckon?


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

What have gains been like bill? Any sides?

You could bump it up a bit if no sides etc.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Im running it at 70 and the gains arent that impressive, i ran it at 40 last time and the gains where actually weirdly the same. I think 100mg is the standard good mark for tbol really.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

would running tbol at 100mg a day give you BP issues


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Im running it at 70mg ED at the moment and my bp is perfect strangely enough around the 121 / 85 mark. Never ran it at the big 100 so i cant say.


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

3rd week into an 8 week cycle of this at 80mg PD

Running Enhancement labs Turanax 20

currently running letro 2.5mg PD, and cycling clen/t3 2 weeks on/off, diet is only just above maintaining

so not expecting gains in any way

however have gained 5lb, strengh is increased a lot, skin is tighter, BF% down, veins everywhere, overall very impressed considering im cutting


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Turinabol wins my "most versatile oral" award. I feel really good on it, I've run it up to 60mgs per day, with no sides.

If i take two 10mg dianabol tablets in the same 24 hour period, I get itchy nips, and can't get my wedding ring off because of water bloat. The chlorine atom that turns Dbol into Tbol stops aromatization so estrogenic side effects are much less likely, hpta is shut down less, and it's half-life is longer because aromatization isn't a route by which it can be broken down. It's cheaper than anavar, and doesn't make my elbow tendons ache like winstrol. With me, it slightly improves my libido (until balls start to shut down at 3 week point on 40mgs / day).

I'm 43 years old, and a chemist with a special interest in hormone chemistry. I would recommend that any new user who just wants to dip their toe into AS use, without injections, and see if it's for them, should try a 3-week turinabol cycle, followed by 3 weeks of low-dose Nolvadex, (just in case). After that, try (safer) injectibles. I find 40mg a day is my "sweet spot". I take it split throughout the day, whenever I eat protein, to make it "stick", and never get any stomach pain. I train every-other day, and occasionally take an additional 10mgs of Dbol pre-workout. It's good to use a few of those hundreds of dbols I have, I take one if my joints are aching, I can really bounce those weights off my chest.

My current cycle is 500mgs test cyp/ week, for weeks 1 to 10

Tbol for weeks 1 to 3 (30mg/40mg/50mg day week 1/2/3) (Tbol is great for kickstarting, and keepable gains without bloat)

Dbol (10mg 90 minutes pre-workout, workout days only, week 1 to 3)

Nolva on hand throughout the cycle, (if necessary), and for week 13, 14, 15

I have a load of leftover winstrol tablets, which I may or may not use at the tail end. (Winstrol isn't my favourite - I tend to get achey tendons on it, making it hard to train my bi's. I'm probably going to save it for the end of a test/deca cycle, the progestegenic effect of a nandrolone should mitigate the achey dryness of winny)

Incidentally, I've tried 3 different brands of Tbol, all were good. (won't name suppliers), but brands were

GEN-SHI Turinabol (10mg), little round yellow pills in blister pack.

Balkan Pharmaceuticles "TURANABOL", little yellow square pills in a blister pack

and Geneza GP Turan (pink triangles in a sachet, and my favourite). It may just be a placebo effect because I like the look of the pills, but I feel like the Genezas are slightly higher-dosed than the other two.

The GEN-SHIs and the Genezas both give that little Tbol "whoosh" 30 minutes after taking one, which I always assume is free test being displaced from SHBG by the Tbol.


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

Im running at for 5-6 weeks as a kickstart, am running 60mg's PD, only a week in though so nothing to report yet lol


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Im running 60mg's a day , bit disappointed tbh. On 4th week waiting for test E to kick in. Found winnie at same dose better...


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Gonna start a cycle of 80mg a day for 6 weeks end of January. Just hoping for a bit of strength and a few lbs.


----------



## felost (Dec 3, 2010)

i'll use test E, boldenone and tbol.

i used H-drol and turinabol liqua vade already...owesome gains...but this time will be the real OT heheh

my cycle will be:

1-10 test E 250mg/week (balkan)

1-10 boldenone 400mg/week (sciroxx and geneza)

1-4 50mg tbol and 7-9 50mg tbol


----------



## djcuuna1 (Sep 19, 2009)

i must say aswell the shin pumps put me right off my cardio lol.


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

pastanchicken said:


> Back pumps were pretty bad on tbol TS


the back pumps i got on dbol were terrible. i was hoping tbol were not similar in this sense!


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> Turinabol wins my "most versatile oral" award. I feel really good on it, I've run it up to 60mgs per day, with no sides.
> 
> If i take two 10mg dianabol tablets in the same 24 hour period, I get itchy nips, and can't get my wedding ring off because of water bloat. The chlorine atom that turns Dbol into Tbol stops aromatization so estrogenic side effects are much less likely, hpta is shut down less, and it's half-life is longer because aromatization isn't a route by which it can be broken down. It's cheaper than anavar, and doesn't make my elbow tendons ache like winstrol. With me, it slightly improves my libido (until balls start to shut down at 3 week point on 40mgs / day).
> 
> ...


good post that man!!


----------



## sport billy (Oct 6, 2009)

I've used T-bol three times in the past all at 40mg. This amount, coupled with a sensible diet and trainng program is more than adequate to put on a few kgs of LBM.

The last time used was for 9 weeks and primarily a cutting program. Calorie deficit, high protein and fats, low carbs I gained LBM of 3kgs. My body fat was 8.2% as measured in a 'bod pod'. My overall weight was 87kg at 6 ft.

As for the above post by Zorrin - fantastic - even down to the Tbol 'whoosh'.

Tbol - great med, you really do not need 80-100 mg that seems to be the norm at the moment. Keep it sensible and train and eat better if you want better results


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

im on 80mg ed tbol and 100mg var a day 2nd week in doing 8 weeks in total happy so far feeling hard across shoulders traps chest. only prob i had if i split it to 40mg in morning and 40mg at night my nipples got itchy so i take it all at once in the morning

now and its fine


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

80mg/day for me.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I've never ran it but I have have ended up with 4 tubs of it that I dont know what to do with.

Might wait til my arm has mended that shovel it down to regain some lost mass!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

80-100mg PD is defo the sweet spot


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

What sort of gains did you guys get running this? (weight gain)


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Mey said:


> What sort of gains did you guys get running this? (weight gain)


Thats what im also interested in. Ive over 400tabs of them here and will be starting a cycle of 80mg aday fo r8wks in feb. Cant wait because ive let myself go and lost a good amount of muscle with having a bad shoulder. Getting teh shoulder looked at now and cant wait to start next month. Im sitting at 13.6stone and will be happy with 7lbs of lean mass out of this cycle. Ill be taking in 250-300 grams protein a day during cycle so hopefully ill hit my target. Im bit worried thou about teh HBP because ive heard tbol can be bad for this


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

100mg is a decent amount, though I hear this is also the same for anavar. Never tried anavar myself.


----------



## sloth (Sep 12, 2011)

I did really well on just 60mg per day. Did give me bad shoulder & forearm pumps, but nothing I couldn't cope with. Loved the strength gains, though. Not sure why more people don't use it instead of Dbol?!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gonna try high dose of 150mg ED for 8 weeks sometime along with my Test & Then maybe Deca  i do 15 week blasts so what the hell :whistling:


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

tbol ime - best all rounder by far.

ran it at 120mg ed on it's own over 6 weeks was v impressed. Easily a good stand alone cycle.

Considering adding it (60mg) to my Global Solutions 600mg mast enan/300mg test at the moment.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Been on 50mg ed of tbol for a week

Spots are a bitch, may bung it up to 60mg ed just on a short bulk then will go right on var no rest inbetween.

Taking 20mg morn and the 30mg before gym, does it mater does wise when you take it lads?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm currently on 60 plus 100 var, Tbol not really kicked in yet though


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Kimball said:


> I'm currently on 60 plus 100 var, Tbol not really kicked in yet though


Not really kicked in yet? I'd go minimum 80mg and you should feel it easily if you take it 2 to 3 hours before gym??


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I will either be adding ROHM tripleX caps 2 caps ED or Tbol 100mg ED as a kicker for one of my future blasts.


----------



## Nostaw (Apr 8, 2012)

Currently on 80mg per day, 6 week cycle

will have quite a bit left over though, so i might bump it up to 100mg per day for the last week or so


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

Nostaw said:


> Currently on 80mg per day, 6 week cycle
> 
> will have quite a bit left over though, so i might bump it up to 100mg per day for the last week or so


Do it mate, bumped mine up to 100 from 80 wish id done 100 throughout . Nxt time...


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

100mg a day and the only side is the killer pumps


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

I'm doing 50mg a day, 30 first thing 20 pre workout.

Seems plenty for me at 105kgs feel great strength gains!

How much you lot pay for tbol? 100mg for me would be too pricey Im looking at £50 for 100 x 10mg


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

IronPhil, edit your post about how much your paying.

no prices can be discussed on the forum, or where to buy from.

but to answer your q, you've had your trousers pulled down mate :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm doing 50mg

What lab is everyone taking?

Anyone doing bsi?


----------



## hazard_mkd (Feb 12, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> I'm doing 50mg
> 
> What lab is everyone taking?
> 
> Anyone doing bsi?


x2.. would like to know this as well as im planning to get BSI tabs with my next order..

they got ridiculously cheap tbol at 50mg's per tab


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea it makes you wonder


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

i`m on 50mg for 6 weeks.using seritexx.backpumps is bad.hard to do deadlift.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Used up to 300mg a day of Tbol from various labs not a fan at all of it.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

RowRow said:


> Used up to 300mg a day of Tbol from various labs not a fan at all of it.


Clearly not

Lol


----------



## Fitness4Life (Mar 15, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Used up to 300mg a day of Tbol from various labs not a fan at all of it.


300mg.... Im not sure if you're serious or not...

Although I am not using Tbol but was very interested, I decided to buy anavar for my kickstart (50mg first week then bump it to 75mg depending on feeling), may use this next time depending how I get on with this cycle, hurry up shipment!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Clearly not
> 
> Lol


If I was a fan I wouldn't have had to try such a high dosage. Compared to var mg/mg strength gains were poor, but my appetite did become uncontrollable.

So i would rather use var and ghrp-6 or eq to get better results.



Fitness4Life said:


> 300mg.... Im not sure if you're serious or not...
> 
> Although I am not using Tbol but was very interested, I decided to buy anavar for my kickstart (50mg first week then bump it to 75mg depending on feeling), may use this next time depending how I get on with this cycle, hurry up shipment!


Deadly serious. Much prefer anavar to tbol think its much better. IMO people only use tbol because they don't know how to control bloat. its a jack of all trade drugs.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

RowRow said:


> its a jack of all trade drugs.


Yes it is!!!

I f*cking love Tbol


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Yes it is!!!
> 
> I f*cking love Tbol


I should have said jack of all trades master of none.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

RowRow said:


> I should have said jack of all trades master of none.


Haha, I seriously don't know how you didn't get much out of it!

But then again i suppose its like how i don't like Dbol at all whereas loads love it.

We're all different and so different things work better for us.

In terms of you preferring Anavar over Turinabol, was that for the overall effect?

I find Anavar is great for strength and lean gains but Tbol is even better at the lean gains part.... and f*ck all sides


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Haha, I seriously don't know how you didn't get much out of it!
> 
> But then again i suppose its like how i don't like Dbol at all whereas loads love it.
> 
> ...


I got a monster appetite, and granted I did get some size and strength gains but, Strength and size was overshadowed by Anavar and the vascularity of anavar was simply amazing.

I hate dbol with a passion just makes me a bloaty gyno ridden emotional mess.


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Using 80 mg ED (Prochem - ProPharma) first cycle, now at day 4. Nothing to declare atm  the only thing is i felt a strange bumb under my right nipple...try to add some Erase (if it get worse, Nolvadex)


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

CassiusXL said:


> Using 80 mg ED (Prochem - ProPharma) first cycle, now at day 4. Nothing to declare atm  the only thing is i felt a strange bumb under my right nipple...try to add some Erase (if it get worse, Nolvadex)


Don't mess about, get done nolva in. I'm a week and a bit into prochem tbol at 100mg a day (plus 100mg prop EZoD) and within two days of starting the tbol I had lumps under both nipples. Previously I've run two tbol courses and test at 600 with no gyno issues. Apparently during the manufacturing process some dbol can remain in the raws which could be the culprit.

Good tbol is ace - my first course the pumps were insane to the point where I was limping, but then I had run it for ten weeks.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Really being put off pro chem tbol =S


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> Really being put off pro chem tbol =S


 Sorry mate, what do you mean?


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

MrM said:


> Don't mess about, get done nolva in. I'm a week and a bit into prochem tbol at 100mg a day (plus 100mg prop EZoD) and within two days of starting the tbol I had lumps under both nipples. Previously I've run two tbol courses and test at 600 with no gyno issues. Apparently during the manufacturing process some dbol can remain in the raws which could be the culprit.
> 
> Good tbol is ace - my first course the pumps were insane to the point where I was limping, but then I had run it for ten weeks.


How much Nolva do you suggest? 10 mg a day for a couple of days could be ok?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> I have got on really well with it hey! I recall maybe 2 days max where I had back pump issues. no water bloat like dbol, some good strength gains from it, no gyno problems like dbol.
> 
> I can honestly say if people have issues with dbol to look into trying this. :thumb:


Im doing 60mg for 12 weeks with test e, so far so good.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

fftopic: anyone used? G2g? or good to throw lol. did start a thread on this got no attention soooooo with this poll ect :whistling: hoping someone vouches for it's use lol. sorry for hijacking btw lads.


----------



## peteuk5 (Oct 14, 2012)

Youngstarz said:


> View attachment 123767
> fftopic: anyone used? G2g? or good to throw lol. did start a thread on this got no attention soooooo with this poll ect :whistling: hoping someone vouches for it's use lol. sorry for hijacking btw lads.


I got 7lbs out of 2 weeks on bsi tbol- no change in calorie consumption compared to before starting. No bloat. Felt like complete crap for the course, but some people get that with orals


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

peteuk5 said:


> I got 7lbs out of 2 weeks on bsi tbol- no change in calorie consumption compared to before starting. No bloat. Felt like complete crap for the course, but some people get that with orals


That's a nice gain. What dose were you taking?


----------



## peteuk5 (Oct 14, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> That's a nice gain. What dose were you taking?


100mg. Ended up being about 10lbs over 4 weeks. Was gonna run 6 weeks but decided keep some to run again at the end of the cycle. It's dirt cheap for tbol, plus I'm running wc t500 which didn't even begin to kick in until wk 8. Once it did I ended up with another 10lbs. Which was nice.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Is TBol particularly rare to come across? I've still never seen any from either a local or online source!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

mills91 said:


> Is TBol particularly rare to come across? I've still never seen any from either a local or online source!


Harder to get hold of than the other orals, hence it's higher price tag.

But still you can definitely get it if you look in the right places


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I've run tbol 80mg a day with 100mg of var...was epic...ten weeks...no issues

I've ran, var at 150mg a day, then for two weeks at the end 200mg per day.

Again no issue

Tbol is great great stuff.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> I've run tbol 80mg a day with 100mg of var...was epic...ten weeks...no issues
> 
> I've ran, var at 150mg a day, then for two weeks at the end 200mg per day.
> 
> ...


Which tbol lab do you usually use mate?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Pc, and wc

Both great.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm about 4 weeks (I think) with Zydex tbol.

No sides, had my first real set of calve and back pumps yesterday.

No significant strength gains, but up 9lbs


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Sylar said:


> Have seen some guys that like to pop 20-30mg Dbol pre-workout though and rave about it...
> 
> But fcuk it, if you're going to go down the true pre-workout kick route - OxyTest 150, TenoTest 150, or plain old Test Base will do the hammer nicely! :thumb:


I did dbol 30mg 1.5 hour before workout and only before work out and its amazing, run superdol for 6 weeks but nothing compared to dbol before workout, will run nolva at the same time as its a bitch fir gyno


----------



## Nitrom (May 7, 2014)

First of all short info... i included oral tbol as finisher with my test E .

i kickstarted cycle with dbol and i had pretty fair gap till i introduced tbol..

dosage i started is 50mg ED and i plan to go top 60 mg when i see how i react on it after 2 weeks.

now i have few doubts and confusions id like you guys to look into

1.Wherever i check ,oral tbol half life is said to be 16 h....would be better to take it all at once in that case early in morning since i train around 15 PM, and if i split dose my workout levels could still not reach peak..How do you split it if you do at all?

2.How long until you start feeling effects approximately?Assuming its large half life i expect it to kick later than dbol...

3.since formula has ceased somewhere in 90's is there definitely assurance they still make original formula with underground labs?...i took t-bolic from global anabolics, as my dealer said its currently most reliable in this region (Europe,Balcan) ..anyone have feedback or info of this brand? they have pretty ''cool''website

4.How does tbol feel for you guys? do you notice good pumps and strength? and how is muscle gain subjectively? is it effective or weak? ( could you compare with anavar in terms of muscle gain)

5. Is this dose ok for start?


----------



## Nitrom (May 7, 2014)

Also does anyone have experience here about global anabolics..... there is another problem i found out....bottle and hologram inside seem to be there..but once i open some tablets are white,some are half orange and they should all be hard orange...on non orange tablets there seem to be same logo but there are little craters on surface of tablet like a holes in a sponge...could this be due to encapsulating machine or should i be worried....


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

has anyone ever ran this at 150-200mg ed?


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

peteuk5 said:


> 100mg. Ended up being about 10lbs over 4 weeks. Was gonna run 6 weeks but decided keep some to run again at the end of the cycle. It's dirt cheap for tbol, plus I'm running wc t500 which didn't even begin to kick in until wk 8. Once it did I ended up with another 10lbs. Which was nice.


WC T500 is crap! I gave up on mine after 6 or 7 weeks.


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

The poll options are terrible. If you take 80 which do you choose? If you take 100 which do you choose? Thus the results are completely skewed.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

ZUKOSAURUS said:


> The poll options are terrible. If you take 80 which do you choose? If you take 100 which do you choose? Thus the results are completely skewed.


Good spot mate


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

Interesting thread. I only have 200 tabs with 10mg tbol from Cobra. And planing to kick start my summer cycle with tbol. How would you guys do it ? 70mg for 4 weeks or 50mg for nearly 6 weeks ?? Know some guys use tbol at the end of the cycle to.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I'll try this, first time ever, previous ones were always Dbol, but was never happy with it. Tbol is about twice Dbol approx, right?

What do you do on your off days, just take whenever?

I am going against the grain this time here and going to do a run of 60mg TBOL and 400test while still doing decent cardio sessions. Not optimal I know but will see what happens


----------



## homeless (Apr 21, 2015)

How can i know if my tbols is real or fake ???


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

homeless said:


> How can i know if my tbols is real or fake ???


Been on tbol 60mg ed for coming upto 2 weeks, more vascular, harder muscles and decent pump in gym, dont get me wrong it does not conpare to dbol but im finding it good, going to up to 80mg ed in a few weeks


----------

